# Co-habiting with boyfriend both unemployed?



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

Hi,
I went into the social welfare office with my boyfriend today to show them that we have moved in together and to get our address changed, we are both unemployed and getting €196 a week each, we have no savings and are both struggling, our rent is €525 a month and I have a car, loan insurance etc to pay along with other bills, now I've been told that our means will be assessed and my dole will be cut to €130.10 a week is this true? How am I meant to pay for things when im only just scraping as it is?


----------



## Sandals (18 Oct 2010)

by living together surely u must be saving on rent having only one place, having one electricity bill, etc. I know my sister in law waited for ages to move with her future husband and i heard loads about the savings they made by her giving up her place, (they had cut down on having one sky card and brought it from A to B dep on where they were staying).

Hope things improve for ye both, tricky enough time moving in together without money worries...


----------



## truthseeker (18 Oct 2010)

Wont the cost of living be cheaper with both of you living together now though - only one set of utility bills, cheaper to shop and cook for two etc?

Have ye applied for rent allowance?


----------



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

it actually works out dearer as we both only moved out of home, the rent is so expensive my car insurance is very high as I am only 23, we have basically no money left after the rent and bills are paid as it is, I have a loan which is paid weekly and basically get left with about 20euro a week


----------



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

We were told we wont be eligible to get rent allowance for 6months and the place is 525 a month so I doubt we will even be able to get any rent allowance cuz the place is so dear but we had to move for personal reasons i was kicked out of home and the only place i could get for this was this one bedroom appartment, things are just very tough at the minute especially on the mouth of christmas i wish i never told them we were co-habiting at all


----------



## truthseeker (18 Oct 2010)

Thats very harsh Bubblesmc - can you make an appointment with the CWO and explain the situation?

Also - do you really need the car if youre not working?

Can you cut down the amount you pay back weekly on your loan?


----------



## QED (18 Oct 2010)

Bubblesmc said:


> We were told we wont be eligible to get rent allowance for 6months and the place is 525 a month so I doubt we will even be able to get any rent allowance cuz the place is so dear but we had to move for personal reasons i was kicked out of home and the only place i could get for this was this one bedroom appartment, things are just very tough at the minute especially on the mouth of christmas i wish i never told them we were co-habiting at all


 
I really do feel sorry for you and the stress you are under when it should be a very happy time moving in together.

However, the harsh truth is that you are 'living beyond your means' and you cannot afford to rent that one bed apartment.

What about renting an en-suite Double Room?

I agree that you should visit the CWO.


----------



## Billo (18 Oct 2010)

Bubblesmc said:


> it actually works out dearer as we both only moved out of home, the rent is so expensive my car insurance is very high as I am only 23, we have basically no money left after the rent and bills are paid as it is, I have a loan which is paid weekly and basically get left with about 20euro a week



Sell the car. You cannot afford it. 
Look for a cheaper place to stay.


----------



## pinkyBear (18 Oct 2010)

Hi there, would you house share? I agree with other posters you just cannot afford that rent.. 

P


----------



## skint (18 Oct 2010)

when i was with my ex we were living together and the rent was 550 a month we had a car too on finance and electricity bills gas bills and separate loans to pay back of our own. we did not apply for rent allowence either. We were able to put our money aside every week and we only got 196 each also a week... We weren't left with alot of money to ourselves every week but its was ok... It just means you cant go out every weekend etc.... you'll manage especially if you get some rent allowence towards your rent...


----------



## niceoneted (18 Oct 2010)

What about filling out the money makeover section http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289
and we might be able to help further. 

I agree a house share may be the way to go or increase the term of the loan. There is a lot of seasonal work at the moment with christmas on the way have you looked around for something.


----------



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

to skint when you were living with your gf was the dole aware you were cohabiting, we were surviving great on the 196 each it covered everything with just about 20euro left over, did they let you keep both your allowances, i am currently on jobseekers allowance and so is my boyfriend and although i suffer from depression and panic attacks I didnt want to go down the disability route as im embarrased about my illness, as for sharing with someone we would do that but where we live there is no facilities, the car is needed as my bf lost his licence and we need it to see our families and look for employment as well as go shopping by the time id pay for taxis id be out more money. it just seems very unfair that they could take 66 euro off me a week for just living with my boyfriend. We looked for somehwere cheaper but now have paid a deposit, anywhere cheaper you have to pay a deposit and a months rent in advance so we dont have that sort of money we would lose this deposit where we are as we signed a years lease its a catch 22 situation its really unfair.


----------



## skint (18 Oct 2010)

Well he was on 196 a week on fas course and i was on 196 a week on job seekers and yes they knew we were living together, as i said we didn't even get rent allowance and we managed so ye should be fine when ye get rent allowance... If not ye will just have to say sorry and ask to move back home  Prop best option if yer that bad off...  Less stress more money


----------



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

See the thing is at the min were both gettin the 196 each which is great but they said today because i told them we were co habiting that one of our doles was guna be reduced to 130.10 a week because we are living together


----------



## skint (18 Oct 2010)

yeah but when you start getting rent allowance that will even it out.


----------



## Bubblesmc (18 Oct 2010)

but how did you manage to keep your 196 each, i dont qualify for rent allowance for another 4 months


----------



## skint (18 Oct 2010)

dunno maybe cos he was doing a fas course... i know its a bummer but things are gone so bad in this country that everyones in the same boat... in england you only get about 196 every two weeks so were lucky here when you think about it... it would be worse to have  a mortgage and no way to pay it  maybe you or your partner could get a part time job or something


----------

